# Important: Turbotax & Uber Online Mismatched Numbers on Import



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

If importing your data from Uber/Lyft using Turbotax online make sure your numbers are actually right and matching or better just type in all data manually.

In my case Turbotax imported my gross earnings and *expense totals as additional income from uber *which was completely incorrect as that total is for expenses! WTF 

Also from Uber some expenses were not imported at all such as _Third party airport fees_ (significant) and _Split Fare Fees_.

Lyft data did not import at all (no surprise, sh1t tier company and website) so in short I ended up typing everything in manually which is what I recommended everyone should do if self-filling.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you Cat. I’m a first timer. Panic mode, as I wanted to know how much refund Uber-Lyft was gonna eat from my W-2 refund.

I spent hours figuring out the miles honestly. As I kept track of all miles, but never figured the weekly amount.


TurboTax imported my info from Uber, but not Lyft. THANK GOD!!!! Because the Uber numbersTurboTax imported were WRONG !!!!

Good advice, I entered both companies info manually. I was able to get my refund accepted by the FEDS. 

YOUR POST SAVED MY ASS !!!!

Thank you.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Shouldn’t you report this bug to Intuit?


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

That kinda like sounds contacting Uber. Uhhhhh no thank you. Taxes done. Refund on da way !!!!


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Driver Cat said:


> If importing your data from Uber/Lyft using Turbotax online make sure your numbers are actually right and matching or better just type in all data manually.
> 
> In my case Turbotax imported my gross earnings and *expense totals as additional income from uber *which was completely incorrect as that total is for expenses! WTF


I had not noticed this. I just got an email from TurboTax informing me some of the import was incorrect, and that I should check to amend my return. Actually, it only told me to check that number (of which I missed it again, seeing as how it matched the Expense number, and I just assumed it was correct). However, they also said that I needed to remove the Uber Service fee deduction, as Uber already considers that in the gross. Umm... No it doesn't. I went back and checked, and the gross was counting the service fee, so hell yeah I'm going to deduct that. I didn't get that money, Uber did.

Anyway, as I wanted to discuss this with TurboTax, I got to speak with a CPA. After explaining my case, and showing her my information, she agreed that I could deduct the service fee, despite the TurboTax email. However, SHE caught the problem with the import you mentioned (additional income vs expense). I made that changed, and now I have to file an amended return. The good news is, I'm getting back another $825. I'm still pissed I didn't catch that myself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver Cat said:


> If importing your data from Uber/Lyft using Turbotax online make sure your numbers are actually right and matching or better just type in all data manually.
> 
> In my case Turbotax imported my gross earnings and *expense totals as additional income from uber *which was completely incorrect as that total is for expenses! WTF
> 
> ...


Thanks UBER !

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !!!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Thanks UBER !
> 
> " TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !!!


This doesn't sound like an Uber problem. It sounds like a TurboTax problem.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Or ya should have just taken the 2 minutes to manually type it in?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Or ya should have just taken the 2 minutes to manually type it in?


Good advice, I never import anything, I always type it in myself.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I'm noticing that stupid Turbo Tax doesn't give me an import feature.....I wonder if they removed it cause they screwed up everyone's tax returns last year....


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

So, stupid TurboTax had me fill out all the Rideshare crap, and then after I was finished, it asked me if I wanted to import my Uber/Lyft information.... I guess next year I'm going with someone else.


----------

